

O'Reilly Radar's Noah Iliinsky on Good Visualizations - Momoko11
http://blog.buzzdata.com/post/6483500638/noah-iliinsky-on-good-visualizations

======
baconner
Is that periodic table of data visualizations brilliant trolling? I truly hope
so.

~~~
Momoko11
Heh. I just think it's funny that the table is referred to — non-ironically —
in the intro of this piece on 6 Stunning Projects That Show the Power of Data
Visualization:

[http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2010/10/six-stunning-
projects-...](http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2010/10/six-stunning-projects-
that-show-the-power-of-data-visualization278.html)

